# Grosses Bild Problem



## Adi | tmine (12. Dezember 2006)

hi Leute ich hab n riesen Problem:

wenn ich meinen Rechner laufenlasse, dann nach so nem Tag oder so kann ich keine Videos mehr schauen, es kommt immer so ein komisches Bild (Alles ist extrem dunkel und nur so rot töne sind sichtbar so ganz komisch). Hattet ihr auch schon mal sowas? kennt einer ne Lösung?

thx schon mal 

Gruss Adi


----------



## octo124 (13. Dezember 2006)

Die genaue Nennung der verwendeten Grafikkarte wäre hilfreich gewesen

- lese die Temperatur der GPU aus falls möglich
- lasse probehalber mal das Gehäuse offen
- reinige das Innenleben des PCs vorsichtig (negative Beispiele unter http://www.dau-alarm.de in der Galerie)
- teste ein anderes VGA-Kabel und/oder Monitor


----------



## Adi | tmine (13. Dezember 2006)

Offen isser schon, Am Kabel kans nit liegen , sonst gehts ja erst nach nem tag gets nimemr, ..... der rest hat auch nix gebracht, irgendwie denk ich ises was mit dem codec oder so .... sonst noch iddeeen


----------



## lexz (14. Dezember 2006)

Wäre nett, wenn du mehr Informationen preis gibts. Welche Graka ist das überhaupt welche Software verwendest du etc. ? Wie einer in der Signatur drin stehn hat, hat man eine klare Problemvorstellung hat man auch schon fast die Lösung


----------



## Adi | tmine (14. Dezember 2006)

Graka: Nvidia G-Force 5200 
Prozessor: 3.06 Ghz
Win XP Prof
Player: keiner geht
Problem tritt erst nach einer Gewissen Zeit auf. Nach Neustart ist es dann wieder weg. Die genaue Zeit konnt ich leider noch nicht feststellen. 

Braucht ihr noch mehr Infos, nur schreiben gebe gerne Auskunft... 

THX schon mal

ps: Ich kann euch auch den 84 Seitigen Bericht den ich hier über meinen Pc habe (genauste Beschreibung über die gesamte Hardware) posten, aber ich denke mal das ist ja auch nicht der Sinn fragt einfac hwenn ihr noch was wissen wollt, ich weiss halt nit was ihr alles für Infos braucht


----------

